# Threaded nose cones



## Henry (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello all

Do you guys/gals know where to find threaded nose cones? If not what’s a good way of threading current existing nose cones?  I aspire to make kitless click pens. 

Thanks !!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Mar 3, 2019)

Richard Greenwald has some along with a lot of other stuff.

https://richardlgreenwald.com


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Mar 3, 2019)

Try Rubber Chucky.

https://www.rubberchucky.com/


----------



## BSea (Mar 3, 2019)

An easy way to make a kitless click is to use the nosecone from a cigar pen or a long clicker.  You could use a piece of the brass tube to press the fitting, or glue it into the pen itself.  But the nosecone will screw off either way.  Wood-N-Whimseys sells the cigar nosecone, but they only have satin chrome. The alternative is to use the parts from a kit.  Or you could turn your own.  You can turn aluminum on a wood lathe, but that may be more than you want to try for your 1st.

Here's the nosecone from Wood-N-Whimsey: https://www.woodnwhimsies.com/product272.html

Have you seen the tutorial in the LIBRARY on making a kitless click?  It's  a good one, but not the only way.  My avatar is a kitless click.  I love them.


----------



## Henry (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks so much for the help ! I’ll definitely check out the tutorial.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BSea (Mar 4, 2019)

One other thing to consider is that you really don't have to have the nosecone unscrew.  At least you don't if you use the mechanism from Richard Greenwald.  Since it unscrews, you can get to the refill & spring without taking off the nosecone.

Here's the part: https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/push-button-mechanisms/


----------



## Henry (Mar 4, 2019)

That’s an approach that I’ve never considered. Thanks! I guess I’m just used to seeing the nose cone coming of many pen kits that I’m “brainwashed” in that sense. I also saw that tutorial. Really good stuff. I suppose I can turn my own nose cone but aesthetically I like the metallic look up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't quite know how far you plan to take the "kitless" concept.
And, of course, making it a clicker is another challenge.

I think the suggestion to use the "Richard Greenwald clicker" is a good route. . But there are alternatives.

Some kitless clicker designs have been done with the click mechanism out of the PSI Slimline Pro kit. . That type of clicker mechanism can be bought, separately from any kit, on the website WoodNWhimsies.com :- 

https://www.woodnwhimsies.com/product808.html

An example of such a kitless clicker is my submission (Pen Four) for the 2019 BASH Kitless Contest :-

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f422/2019-kitless-contest-vote-158721/

 You, additionally, are concerned about threading the nosecone fitting. . I avoided that, in this particular example, by making use of tight friction fits. . However, I have done the threading by making the nosecone from two parts, one of which is glued into the pen barrel and is externally threaded on the other end to mate with an internal thread in the nosecone proper. . This additional step is not at all difficult if you use the right tools.

Please keep us informed of your progress. . As you can probably tell, I am quite interested in kitless clicker pens.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2019)

I agree with the guys about Richard Greenwalds clickers. I used one on this pen,as well as the clip. I really like them . The pen in this link has a threaded nose part. You can see the seam. You can make the nose cone with aluminum, and join it to the body anywhere you want to. Design your pen YOUR way. Hope this helps.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/black-anodized-aluminum-clicker-97865/


----------



## BSea (Mar 4, 2019)

This is a follow up from my earlier post. This was a PITH exchange pen from 2016.  I had to find the pics because I never posted it myself.  It uses the internal bras mechanism from Richard Greenwald.  Since it's internal, I can make a longer pen than when using the external mechanism.  I think the nosecone screws on too, but it doesn't show in the picture.


View in Gallery

I had a lot of fun making this pen, but I do have a small metal lathe which helps a lot.


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice pen, Bob !! . Very attractive indeed !

 Looks like you have made an extender for the click mechanism in order to get the overall pen length you wanted . . Neat !! 
I also like your customized button !

Yes, indeed, it sure helps to have a metal-working lathe ... that's all I ever use.


----------



## BSea (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks Mal.  I also liked your entry into the kitless contest.  I'll have to try the slimline pro click mechanism.  I think that's the 2nd time I've seen you use it.

So many things to try . . . . . . . so little time.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 5, 2019)

Make them! They’re fun and rewarding to do.


----------



## Henry (Mar 6, 2019)

These are really awesome pen submissions and exactly what I’m aiming to do!! I’ll check Richard greenwald’s for sure and wood whimsy as well. Thanks!! John do you need a metal lathe to make your nose cone ? I’m working my way up to getting one but do not have the funds yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi guys. This part is exactly what I’m looking for. Is there a place that y’all know where I can just buy that tip? I guess 4 bucks isn’t so bad but I really don’t need the pencil attachment


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Mar 9, 2019)

Pennstateind.com is the chief supplier of the Spartan kits . . I doubt that you can buy just the threaded nose piece . . But you never know . . If you were to phone their customer service number (they do not respond to emails) you might be able to talk them into it, especially if you have a history of buying from them in the past . . You could even make up a story such as ... "I have some of the Spartan kits and I have lost the threaded nose cone(s) for a couple of them. . Is there any way of getting those parts replaced ?" . . Get creative !!

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKRPCHPC.html


----------



## Henry (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok thanks! I’ll give them a call. Perhaps they’ll be ok if I buy in large quantities


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

